# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Acquisto auto iva 4% ex legge 104. Elusione?

## nor

Buongiorno a tutti. 
Tizio vorrebbe acquistare un'auto ed ha in famiglia la nonna molto anziana e disabile (non so se a carico o no), e vuole sapere se è possibile usufruire della legge 104 dal momento che ha un'anziana in casa non autosufficiente e dice che l'auto serve per trasportarla. Diciamo subito che l'anziana sta sempre in casa e non so come possa giustificare di dover acquistare un'auto quanto non la caricherà quasi mai, ma a parte questo:
- come funziona la normativa? Basta avere un disabile in casa per poter usufruire dell'agevolazione? Il disabile deve avere la patente?
Secondo voi potrebbe cercarsi dei guai per elusione fiscale o altro?

----------


## Contabile

Nessuna elusione. Non necessariamente il disabile deve avere la patente. 
Circolare Ministeriale - Ministero delle Finanze - Agenzia delle Entrate Direzione Centrale Normativa e Contenzioso - 11 maggio 2001, n. 46  Link

----------


## nor

Grazie Contabile. Andr&#242; a vedermi la circolare.
Una cosa: ma se nel nucleo familiare ci fosse gi&#224; un veicolo appartenente ad uno dei componenti si pu&#242; fare lo stesso?

----------


## La matta

L'operazione va studiata molto bene, specie se ci sono di mezzo persone anziane e malatae. Lo so perch&#232; purtroppo ci sto in mezzo adesso. 
Direi che si pu&#242; fare lo stesso, il problema &#232; che l'auto _probabilmente_ va intestata direttamente alla nonna. Attenzione che se la signora dovesse disgraziatamente mancare entro due anni dall'acquisto, non si potrebbe vendere prima del triste evento senza perdere i benefici, ma  l'auto potrebbe essere solo ereditata dagli eredi in comunione, a pena del riaddebito dell'iva non versata. E poi ci sarebbe l'inferno da pagare per i passaggi di propriet&#224;. Pi&#249; l'auto &#232; grossa e pi&#249; paga... C'&#232; una guida dell'Ade che parla dettagliatamente delle possibilit&#224; per i disabili: Agevolazioni fiscali per i disabili FiscoOggi

----------

